# my new Danzig highflyer question help



## skitz

hi every one i recently bought 1 Danzig highflyers and i don't know any thing about these breed do any one can help me are they go highflyers how long do they fly are they good parent's ect and hers a pic the female


----------



## skitz

please any one know any thing about these breed


----------



## TAWhatley

Sorry .. I am not knowledgeable about this breed .. hang in there .. someone will be along.

Terry

EDIT: Am moving this to Performing Breeds ..


----------



## fresnobirdman

wow,
this is some good looking bird,

i have never seen a crested black self,

all you can do is home it and fly it out,
or you can fly its youngs.


----------



## bluecheck

There are two very different types of Danzig according to the German breeders I've met who have them. Flying and show. The show birds tend not to go up, the others definitely do. And don't ask me how to tell the two apart, though from what I've seen the show type tend to be larger. In addition to that, there are two types in N. America. Those birds that were brought in after WWII and those that were brought in over the last two decades or so. The newer birds are bigger.

Don't know if you read German or not, but here's the link for the club site there. Click on the bird to get into the site.
http://www.danziger-hochflieger.de/


----------



## skitz

thank you *bluecheck* the person bought them from said that they are good flyers i will just have to wait and see how they preform. O THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE SITE BUT I DON'T READ German


----------



## Birdman79

skitz said:


> thank you *bluecheck* the person bought them from said that they are good flyers i will just have to wait and see how they preform. O THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE SITE BUT I DON'T READ German


I believe google can translate it for you,but not a 100%.


----------



## bluecheck

A buddy of mine who's a top Danzig breeder saw your note here and emailed me the following info:

Please, would you be so glad to send him the link to our “DHWW-Danzig highflier world wide” homepage ( http://giesecke-world.homepage.t-online.de/homdhww.html ). This is mostly *bilingual (German/English) and we have also a friend in Australia. So he can get in contact with this breeder or with me.* 

The man's name is Norbert and he's asked me to pass on his email as well so here it is.

"Norbert Giesecke" <[email protected]>


----------



## fjwrt

I only see two breeders from the United States on this website, is anyone else interested on this breed?


----------



## hamlet

Hello. A friend of mine imported some black, flat, narrow headed, crested, white eyed, birds from europe many years ago. Then he loft bred them like chickens, without training, for some years then sold them in California, USA. I never got used to looking at the shape of this birds head, but yours looks nicer.


----------



## sdymacz

Danzig Highflyer also known as Danzig Falcon was developed in Poland city of Gdańsk in before 1800, in 1860 name was registered 1890 type was registered and credit given to Karl Schape for contribution in development. Developed from Persian pigeons brought from southern Poland and a pigeon brought from Calcutta. Fly's for about two hours at a very high altitude can be seen as a small dot or gone out of sight, flight time for show type under twenty minutes. Excellent parenting skills.


----------



## Kay343

I have also been trying to find out as much as can about Danzig Highflyers, because I soon want to be a owner of one. Anyways I have searching all over online. It seemed that all could find was little things; such as, where the bird originated. But today I came across a site that gave me the description of the bird, it's origin and a list of its faults: http://www.triasdesign.info/pigeonworld/danzig-highflyer .htm. I hope this helps


----------



## YaSin11

What a beautiful bird! Congrats on your new bird....love the solid color+crest. Sorry don't know anything about thses type of birds. Good luck,Peace.
YaSin.


----------



## sdymacz

here are some sites need to use Google translator to translate to English

Polish version

http://sokolgdanski.pl/
http://www.gdanski-wysokolotny.cba.pl/
http://www.szczecinskizhgrido.pl/klub_gw_komunikaty.html
http://www.sokolnictwo.mojegolebie.pl/informacje

Pictures
http://poznanskizhgrido.pl/wystawy/poznan2009/poznan_gw/index.html
https://www.google.com/search?q=Gda...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=Vfs3T8zEG6Xs0gHT_92qAg

English version

http://golebie.vot.pl/?lang=english
http://giesecke-world.homepage.t-online.de/home.html#engl


----------



## newschoolkeeper

Does anyone know of UK breeders for this specific breed because i am intrigued by this bird and am considering buying a pair


----------



## Columbalivia

I have a few Danzigs, and they are very cool. I have noticed faults in them but with one exeption, they all have the correct flat head, pearl eyes, and cupped tail.

One of my favorites, hatched last year.










This one has the best crest out of all of mine.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=24121&d=1338409192

The same one as above as a squeaker, he molted and turned darker.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=24124&d=1338411369

This one had a flatter tail, but I liked his color.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=24123&d=1338411304

Another of my favorites, a black bar hen. She doesn't look good in this picture, she was molting and sitting on eggs.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=24122&d=1338411181


----------

